# My Lily...(very pic heavy)



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

What a cute montage!

Where in the heck is that cool dog park located????


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww! My Lily thinks your Lily is just beautiful! (As do I!) Thanks for sharing the pictures...she looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

great pictures . I love the family reunion pic
I wish I knew Luke's littermates


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lily is a gorgeous girl! Great pics!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love looking at threads like this where we get to see a beauty emerge right before our eyes. Happy first Birthday.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lily! She has matured into a beautiful young lady. I'm so jealous of that fun water park picture! I wish I could take my dogs to a water park. And I love the picture of her sleeping with the drool on the pillow LOL.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Lily! 

What a great collection of pictures! She is such a lovely girl


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Retrievers Rock said:


> What a cute montage!
> 
> Where in the heck is that cool dog park located????


 
Local waterparks close during the "winter," so right before the parks are shut down dogs are allowed for a small fee. I think the idea is great, we were able to attend 3 of the dog waterpark days. Too bad we have to wait till next year for the next waterpark day


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lily...I love your pictures.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lily is lovely. Happy Birthday you beautiful girl.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great photos! What a fun year! Here's to many more!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson says Happy Birthday Lily!!! She is one beautiful girl, as well as her siblings too! I love the rich colour in her coat... just stunning!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lily...That is great the Water Parks do that.. We use to own a small motel and after Labor Day big weekend...Our dogs and ME got the pool tell we had to close it... Best times ever


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lily! arty:
Awesome pictures! A water park for dogs...WOW! That is soooo cool!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

great shots of the first year.. it goes by fast and its so hard to only post so few photos... jaxson is gonna have a massive book of his first year


----------



## doberlies (Feb 17, 2010)

Great pictures!! Thanks for sharing.

Darrell


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy birthday from Lilly to Lily!
Great pictures and what a beautiful and smart dog!!!! - Lilly (she turned one year today!) is also jealous of the water park. We just have rain (and a lot of mud) here in Oregon. 
Enjoy you pup!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lily! Great pictures. I love the one wih the sun streaming down on her. She looks like an angel!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Great pictures essay. It's so much fun to see them grow up, Happy birthday Lilly.

Gotta ask - where is the doggie water park? I wish there was something like that around here my two would love it.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy B-Day Lily. Great pics. Thanks for posting


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful pics, it was nice to see her as she grew up! Happy 1st Lily!


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Muddypaws said:


> Great pictures essay. It's so much fun to see them grow up, Happy birthday Lilly.
> 
> Gotta ask - where is the doggie water park? I wish there was something like that around here my two would love it.


Broward County, FL...each year 4 of the waterparks close for "winter," and open the park up for dogs for just 1 weekend for a small fee (each park alternates weekends.) It is a lot of fun, the waterparks even have dog treats such as frosty paws for sale. Personally, I think if someone opened up a waterpark for dogs year round, I think they would def. rake in some money.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

that waterpark thing is really cool....I live right across a sixflags with a water park but I dont think they do that...maybe I should find out because that looks like a lot of fun


----------

